# 100 amp breaker feeding 200 amp subpanel???



## prizity (Jun 29, 2017)

I am selling my house and the inspector said there"s a problem with electrical. I have a 200 amp Main which feeds a 200 amp subpanel in the garage. The breaker at the main panel for the subpanel is only 100 amps. Is this a problem? I don't have alot of circuits on the subpanel, but is it an issue that a 100 amp breaker is feeding a 200 amp subpanel (which has a 200 amp main breaker on it)???


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No, no problem at all.

FWIW, you don't need a main breaker in the subpanel. It doesn't matter whether it's there or not.

You can feed a subpanel with any amount of current up to it's maximum rating, which is 200A in your case.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Another Home Inspector that thinks he knows electrical codes.


----------



## prizity (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What size conductors are feeding the sub-panel? How is it fed, PVC, EMT, NM cable, zip-cord? Is there a main bonding jumper in the sub-panel? Is this a detached garage? Was it permitted? Is this a private, or public inspection service?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Look at you guys being all nice and courteous to a HO......


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look at you guys being all nice and courteous to a HO......


I think they lure them in and then they'll pounce.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ibtl


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> I think they lure them in and then they'll pounce.


Lol!

Such an optimist!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

at least he just wants to make sure it's safe, can't fault a person for that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> at least he just wants to make sure it's safe, can't fault a person for that.


True


----------

